# New to forum



## 15407 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi there, I found this website and have been having a look around at all the other posts and thought I would share my story with you. I have had IBS for the past 8-9 months and have found it a complete life changing illness. I started off with just pains in my stomach and D. It then moved onto all the other symtoms related to IBS and has been getting worse and worse. I have lost 3 jobs because of my condition. I have problems first thing in the morning and last thing at night. The morning thing is a real issue to me as most jobs want you to be at work for 9am. I have been to and from the doctors more times than I care to remember. I have had numerous different tablets with none of them helping really. I finally have a hospital appointment and hopefully will be able to get some more answers and some medication that will help as we are all aware there is no cure for IBS. On the work side of things I have always wanted to run my own business and with the time off work it has given me a chance to try it out. I have started a website call www.candycomp.com www.candycomp.com selling computer equipment and such items. It hasn't really taken off yet but hopefully in time it will. If you have a moment to have a look that would be really appreciated. Anyway I just wanted to say hi and would like to chat to fellow IBS suffers and see if we can help each other to live a more normal life as I used to about a year ago. Bye for nowChris


----------

